

The Task Manager in Windows 10 is pretty cool - jebblue

The Task Manager in Windows 10 shows great detail about what is and has been running and who is running what, clearly in real time.
======
davelnewton
Neat.

Maybe some sort of actual blog post with a picture and some details,
otherwise... what?

